# Iphone 12 Pro Max larger sensor



## KKCFamilyman (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello,
I am looking at upgrading from the Iphone 11 Pro to the new 12 Max instead of the 12 Pro. Does anyone think the larger sensor and IBIS will be noticeable and worth carrying the bigger phone?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 20, 2020)

No. The 12 Max sensor is 47% larger than the 12 Pro sensor, that is less than half a stop difference. Even Apple only claim 87% better 'light gathering' over the 11 for the 12 Max.

Phones have come on in leaps and bounds over the years but it tends to be generational, the 12 Max undoubtedly has a 'better' camera than the 12 Pro, but there is less than a stop of difference, the same pixel numbers and the same lens (main) lens.


----------

